# Un pilote pour enceintes hercules XPS diamond 2.0 usb



## riri00deux (19 Mars 2014)

bonjour

   je cherche un pilote (indonesian airline aussi mais bon pour ces foutues enceintes (voir le type de pilote dans le sujet) j'ai farfouillé avec google mais c'est la jungle ...
   j'ai un vieux mac powerbook 
  Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L31a)
  Version du noyau :	Darwin 9.8.0
  Volume de démarrage :	Macintosh HD

voilà c'est tout pour aujourd'hui , 

bye 

ps 1  sur mon pc xwindows 7, y'a qu'à brancher et ça roule, ou plutôt ça fait du son .

ps2 citation  : "l'amour c'est l'infini mis à la portée des caniches" Céline (Voyage au bout de la nuit)


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2014)

On est ici sur une question de périphérique, d'où le déplacement du message.


PS 1 : note que le vol disparu est le MH370, de la Malaysian Airlines.
PS 2 : Ouinedoze Séveune, c'est vraiment de la balle
PS 3 : Que vient faire le malheureux Destouches dans tout ça ?


----------



## riri00deux (19 Mars 2014)

hello

bien pris note des 2 premiers PS de bompi mais ca repond pas à mon blème (je sais blème, c'est vieux comme vocabulaire) ...
quant aux citations j'aime bien c'est tout ... _<- petits points céliniens_ 

Tenez une autre : non seulement Dieu n'existe pas, mais essayer de trouver un plombier un dimanche....W.A.

bye


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2014)

Vu mon âge, "blème", je comprends 

Je suppose que tu es allé sur le site du fabricant ?


----------



## flotow (19 Mars 2014)

Tu as regardé ici : http://ts.hercules.com/fr/index.php?pg=files_faq

C'est pas bien fichu mais bon&#8230;


----------



## riri00deux (19 Mars 2014)

guten tag

j'ai _déjà t'été_ sur le site hercule mais nada

http://ts.hercules.com/fr/index.php

j'ai pas très envie de m'inscrire encore sur un site pour en plus peut être ne pas avoir de 
réponse ; telephonerais demain au n° fourni sur ce site...

bye 

pas de citation ce soir ;ça vous fera des vacances...sinon pour bompi je lis l'anglais comme l'argot araméen donc please only french...


----------



## flotow (19 Mars 2014)

Ça sera plus simple. J'ai regardé rapidement, sans connaitre ton modèle exact, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de pilotes pour 'XPS Stereo/XPS 2.1"&#8230; alors qu'il est bien marqué que c'est compatible Mac sur le site !

C'est juste "XPS diamond 2.0" la dénomination ?

schönen abend


----------



## riri00deux (20 Mars 2014)

hello

en fait c'est _XPS Diamond 2.0 USB_

danke shön 

PS: problème de carte son ? où lit-on les infos sur la carte son dans mon vieux mac ?
(Vieux Mac ça fait pas très gentilhomme, m'enfin...)


----------



## flotow (20 Mars 2014)

Tu peux trouver ces informations dans Informations Systèmes (cherche avec Spotlight ou bien trouve le dans Utilitaires)

Tu peux aussi aller dans USB et regarder si elles sont détectés !

Il n'y a pas de pilotes disponibles pour ce périphérique


----------

